# Help needed - pup has diarrhea



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi

Just needed some advice on this, my 14 week old collie cross german shepherd has major diarrhea and I'm not sure why... :blink:


It's not his food, as he was fine on that before.
He's not eaten anything strange.
He's not acting ill or lathargic

It could be the pigs ears he ate on friday, but then surely his stomach would have settled by now? 

Other option was I saw him dragging his bum on the floor, which I've read can be a sign of worms and he was dewormed 2 weeks ago, but looked on the interent and signs of worms also include diarrhea.. so I've dewormed him again today.. as it said it's ok for puppies to be dewormed 2 weeks apart.

HOPEFULLY this sorts it...

Should I see a vet if it's still bad tomorrow??

Thanks


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

ChaKira said:


> Hi
> 
> Just needed some advice on this, my 14 week old collie cross german shepherd has major diarrhea and I'm not sure why... :blink:
> 
> ...


In my experience puppies are prone to diarrhoea, and its not uncommon for them to get it. so lon g as they are drinking, and are not lethargic and there are no other symptoms like vomiting its not the end of the world and does not need immediate veterinary treatment however if it goes on for more then a few days without signs of getting better I would take him to the vet to be on the safe side.

It could have been the pigs ear that has upset his stomach, a lot of dogs have an intolerance to pork.

In my experience the best home remedy for dog diarrhoea is to not feed your dog for 24 hours, as this lets their stomach rest and allows them to pass whatever it is that is upsetting them. After that feed them a bland diet for a few days as this helps their stomach to recover, brown rice chicken and a bit of either pumpkin or sweet potato will help to settle his stomach.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

One of the problems of diarrhea and runny stools in general is it doesn't "press" the anal glands. Dragging his bum, or sledging as it is commonly referred to, may be a sign that his anal glands need to be expressed (emptied). A process which should be done a vet, although I know some groomers do it. Not sure if this dog is too young for that though.

Another possibility is something was "stuck", I've seen sledging occur when grass or something is stuck half in half out. One of the joys of dog ownership is getting something like this and dragging it out. 

Is he drinking? Diarrhea can dehydrate quickly and in hot weather this is worse so make sure he gets plenty of liquid in him.

I'm of the opinion if you are ever unsure... see a vet.


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Goblin said:


> One of the problems of diarrhea and runny stools in general is it doesn't "press" the anal glands. Dragging his bum, or sledging as it is commonly referred to, may be a sign that his anal glands need to be expressed (emptied). A process which should be done a vet, although I know some groomers do it. Not sure if this dog is too young for that though.
> 
> Another possibility is something was "stuck", I've seen sledging occur when grass or something is stuck half in half out. One of the joys of dog ownership is getting something like this and dragging it out.
> 
> ...


He's drinking normally.

I'm a qualified groomer so I know how to empty them (not fun!) so I'll check that out...

Thanks


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Spud the Bull Terrier said:


> In my experience puppies are prone to diarrhoea, and its not uncommon for them to get it. so lon g as they are drinking, and are not lethargic and there are no other symptoms like vomiting its not the end of the world and does not need immediate veterinary treatment however if it goes on for more then a few days without signs of getting better I would take him to the vet to be on the safe side.
> 
> It could have been the pigs ear that has upset his stomach, a lot of dogs have an intolerance to pork.
> 
> In my experience the best home remedy for dog diarrhoea is to not feed your dog for 24 hours, as this lets their stomach rest and allows them to pass whatever it is that is upsetting them. After that feed them a bland diet for a few days as this helps their stomach to recover, brown rice chicken and a bit of either pumpkin or sweet potato will help to settle his stomach.


He has the shepherd stomach unfortunatley which means the smallest thing upsets him, it's never been this bad before. No pigs ears ever again for him!

Thanks for the advice


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Just my opinion, but I think he is way too young to have pigs ears. Apart from them being pork which may upset him, a young dog can easily choke on them. 

If mine have the runs I usually give them boiled rice and white fish for a week or so, then gradually mix with his normal food. But as he is so young, I would definitely take him to the vet just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ChaKira said:


> Hi
> 
> Just needed some advice on this, my 14 week old collie cross german shepherd has major diarrhea and I'm not sure why... :blink:
> 
> ...


Could have been the pigs ear, you can get iffy ones occasionally that are a bit off, they are very "oily" too. I brought some once, two of mine wouldnt touch it and the third scoffed hers as usual and ended up with an iffy tum, and when I smelt the ones that were left they didnt smell right.

Pups should be wormed starting at 2 weeks old, then every 2/3 weeks until they are 12 weeks old, then monthly up to 6mths and then every 3/4 months like adults. This is too eradicate all the life cycles of the worm. The most common one in pups is roundworm that looks like spagetti.

Extreme temperatures can also give some dogs an upset stomach, I think GSDs and maybe even collies can have iffy tums anyway.

It might be an idea to miss a meal or two, that wont do him any harm, but he does need to drink to replace lost fluids caused by the diarrhoea. A day or two on chicken boiled or grilled no skin and rice or white fish and rice usually does the trick, as its a resting diet and easily digestible.

Another good thing to keep in for loose tums with no other symptoms is Pro Texin Pro-kolin, its all natural and contains koalin to soothe the gut, pectin to help form the motions and pro and prebiotics to put back the healthy gut bacteria to aid digestion that can be lost with diarrhoea. You can get it from the vets and I think possibly pets at home but cheaper on line, I get mine from Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. well worth keeping in, Im never without it.

Usually with missing a meal or two, giving the resting diet for a day or too and especially if you use the pro-kolin you see an improvement if not completely cleared up in 24/36hrs.

if he developes other symptoms, like vomiting, becomes lethargic and un-interested, or there is no improvement or the diarrhoea gets worse though I would get him checked out, just in case he has picked up a bug that will need medication.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Echo the pig's ear-have discovered that one of mine doesn't tolerate cow ears, oddly. Think I'll stick to bones.

I have children's kaolin from the pharmacy (no prescription needed) for settling upset tums. Be careful not to give kaolin and morphine, although it's very rare to find that mix off the shelf these days. The morphine, given orally, will further nauseate a dog.

You can add in honey to water, I was advised, to keep his blood sugar levels up if he won't eat-I tipped it down Bear's throat at the weekend when he was desperately ill and refusing any food.


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for that advice!

Bought some of that stuff you mentioned, we've given him natural yoghurt in the hope that'll calm his stomach before it arrives.

I don't think I'll give him pigs ears again for a while, was just something to keep him busy while I was at work.

I'll give those ideas a try and let you know how we get on


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

How long has he had an upset tum?
If even an adult dog has an upset tum for more than 3 days it should see a vet, with a pup it shouldn't even be left that long. Once a pup starts to deteriorate due to dehydration, they get very sick very quickly


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with sled-dog however you could give him a little probiotic yoghurt as this will help the bacteria in his gut.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

If hes still bad tomorrow then yes I would take to the vets, its not wise to leave a pup for to long. Like Rona said they go down hill quickly. 
There could be many things that have caused the diarrhea though, weather could also be a factor. (if its as hot as it has been here).


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

It started yesterday, if it's still there tomorrow I'll speak to the vet


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ChaKira said:


> Thanks so much for that advice!
> 
> Bought some of that stuff you mentioned, we've given him natural yoghurt in the hope that'll calm his stomach before it arrives.
> 
> ...


I don't wish to nag but I would never leave my dogs alone with a pigs ear. Even now Joshua has been known to choke on one, and he is full grown. You have to be so careful what you leave a pup alone with. I use those sterilised and refilled marrowbones, nothing can splinter off and they keep busy for hours trying to get the stuffing out. Either that or a stuffed Kong.

Let us know how he is.


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

I give him a kong as well.

Will let you know


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Taking him to the vets tonight


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh dear
Hope he's ok


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ChaKira said:


> Taking him to the vets tonight


Hope he is Ok, if he is still like it deffinately best to get him checked out.
Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Turns out he had a bug... got antibiotics for him so fingers crossed it all clears up


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ChaKira said:


> Turns out he had a bug... got antibiotics for him so fingers crossed it all clears up


Might have been the pigs ear if it was a bit off, thats what happened to one of mine gave her a bacterial infection, antibiotics did work on her, so hopefully they will do on him.


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Its already working so he should be fine  thanks for the help though. No more pigs ears!!

P.s your dogs are BEAUTIFUL! x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ChaKira said:


> Its already working so he should be fine  thanks for the help though. No more pigs ears!!
> 
> P.s your dogs are BEAUTIFUL! x


Glad it seems to be working, and thankyou.


----------

